# Recovering From Injury, Exercise Regimine



## HalfAndHalf (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey ya'll, 

A few years ago, I tore my adductor playing ice hockey. I've done physical therapy, but it's never quite felt the same. I still get tinges of pain with running long distances. 

Has anyone ever pulled their groin? If so, do you have tips for lifting gurneys without agitating it? How did you re-strengthen it? I have some Physical Therapy exercises, but they're mostly for stabalization.

Also, I am a female who will be completing my EMT B course this summer. I have heard from my Uncle that the biggest complaint against female EMTs is a lack of strength. I do not want to be the weak link. I go to the gym 5-6 times per week and do planks, push ups (real), stairs, and uphill hiking. I am sort of intimidated by weight machines because I am 5"3 and afraid of injuring my back.

Do ya'll have any suggestions for a weight-training regimine to strengthen the core, upper body, and legs (besides weighted squats)? Or Plyometrics? I am trying to work up slowly, because I have a bad habit of pushing too hard and hurting myself. I have about a month and a half before my course starts. Thanks!


----------

